

Groupon China is Crumbling. Why Do Foreign Internet Companies Fail in China? - SunnyYe
http://techrice.com/2011/09/02/groupon-china-is-crumbling-why-do-foreign-internet-companies-fail-in-china/

======
afunnyfunnyman
A large influence on the way we interact with a website is base on how we
learned to read. From a usability/UX stand point the way people view and
interact with a website can be different. If cultural effects are not taken
into account it can effect the way people use the website. This is another
obstacle that needs to be over come when expanding to a foreign market.

